# ap. Larry Teuton



## Ihunt (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any contact info. for Capt. Larry Teuton? He may have a business called Cracker Built Custom Boats but I can not find a phone number. He should be in South Carolina.


----------



## ssiredfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Ihunt said:


> Does anyone have any contact info. for Capt. Larry Teuton? He may have a business called Cracker Built Custom Boats but I can not find a phone number. He should be in South Carolina.



I did but cant seem to find it now.  I havent heard from him in awhile.  Hope everything is okay.  He's a fine old salt, I miss chattin with him


----------



## itzsyd (Feb 6, 2014)

Ihunt said:


> Does anyone have any contact info. for Capt. Larry Teuton? He may have a business called Cracker Built Custom Boats but I can not find a phone number. He should be in South Carolina.



Pm sent.


----------



## CrackerLarry (Feb 8, 2014)

Did someone call my name? What can I do for you? Feel free to shoot me an email LTeuton at aol dot com. Thanks!


----------

